# Meet up for a meal in the cheshire area



## SueW1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi All 


I live in the cheshire area and gave up trying for a child years ago after two lots of failed IVF.


I do still occasionally struggle with the way that others with children/grandchildren see me, say things and wondered if anyone fancied meeting up one night for a meal, a natter and to give each other a bit of support! 


Its a funny old world - sometimes does not turn out the way you planned hey. Love my life now and have moved on but would like to meet more people without kids!


Thanks for reading!


Best wishes


Julia


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Wish I lived nearer Julia but Im too far away  

I hope some of the other ladies might be a bit nearer and be able to meet up - sounds a lovely idea.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## janeo1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Good idea sure we can all relate to exactly how you feel.  Unfortunately I live too far away in North East hope some others closer to you get in touch.
Jane


----------

